# Tailored Stories : An Oral History Of Savile Row



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

TV program on UK Freeview TV. Together TV, Channel 88.
1:15 AM Thursday.
Also available on YouTube.
https://www.tailoredstories.org.uk/film.html


----------

